
2006 VW Presentation showed how to evade emissions tests - pm24601
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/27/business/international/vw-presentation-in-06-showed-how-to-foil-emissions-tests.html
======
tommeader
This was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576173)

